# I feel like a FREAK, Smell obsession...anyone have something similar?



## TTCnum2

I've heard of food you used to enjoy smelling funny, and strange food smelling good to pregnant women, but the last few weeks I've had a strange obsession with the smell of something non-food related. I feel like a freak, but I L-O-V-E the smell of artificial cold air.... that's right.. I can't get enough of the smell of my AC.:haha: Especially when I first turn it on. The one in the car too. I feel like an addict or something shoving my face right up to to the vents and inhaling over and over again like it's some kind of drug.:blush: When I was at work the vent in the walk in fridge did it too. I just can't get enough...

Anyone else have any other non food smell obsession or something similar? Or am I the freak I feel like I am?


----------



## kissesandhugs

HI! My name is Maria and I'm addicted to the smell of mildew :) 

literally cannot get enough. 

Going to go smell old towels. BYE! :D


----------



## shout4

Omg I thought it was just me!!
One particular subway station in the city has the best smell when you come through a certain entrance. I've never noticed before, only in the last month. I love it. Even better though, is the smell comin up from the grates in the sidewalk where they're doing underground construction.

I also really liked the smell of my uncles garage yesterday. I'm such a weirdo. Never had these smell cravings before!


----------



## evoluv

i have the same obsession like maria!!! i love smelly towels my DH thinks im a freak but mmmm i love it


----------



## sweetdrea

My last pregnancy i craved the smell of pine sol the original kind i would open a bottle and keep sniffing it. My work would hide the bottles cuz i would use a whole bottle to mop. I was concerned it would affect baby but doc said as long as i wasn't drinking it i would b fine.


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

I've been having the strongest urge to smell cleaning products, i dont know what happens to me when i smell them!! For over a week now ive even got a bowl with some washing up powder in there so i can smell it.. *embarassing*


----------



## TTCnum2

HAHAHA I'm glad I'm not alone! These made me laugh. :o

Smelly towels! HEHEHE But not any weirder than smelling fake cold air!


----------



## oh_socold

I've had this even before I was pregnant with paper. I love the smell of fresh paper, old paper etc I used to love to smell it. Now that I'm pregnant the smell literally makes my mouth water. I'm at work and all I'm thinking about is how id love to have a mouthful of paper...

The new weird smell obsession though is bleach. Maybe I'm just nesting but I can't get enough bleach and they painted my office the fresh paint smell I wanted to stand in the hallway all day. Good thing the only thing that makes my mouth water is the paper though seems a little more normal than the bleach and paint but maybe its because I've been dealing with it for years


----------



## TTCnum2

You actually want to eat the paper? That could be Pica, even if you've been like that for years. 
I have a similar thing with bleach, but it has to be very diluted so that it smells like pool water! Then I love sniffing it! lol But NOTHING beats the smell of my AC ;-)


----------



## lala222

I LOVE THE SMELL OF AC! air conditioning has such an amazing smell, I love it even when I'm not pregnant lol.


----------



## Sarahcake

My OH thinks I'm insane but I'm addicted to the smell of play doh! 

I've got a little pot of it that I keep with me at all times that I crack the lid open a tad and sniff! It's so intense, it's like I have to have that smell in my life! 

I may have tried to eat a bit too...it tasted like arse though so shan't be doing that again!


----------



## xangex

towels ... oooh i get that one. It was only yesterday that i was saying this to OH.


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes- I highly crave the smell of Tide-original scent detergent, clorox cleaning wipes, and musty smells like from a basement, One day I couldn't stop smelling the detergent when washing clothes I almost puked! I have very low iron and they say that low iron can make you crave a scent


----------



## Lois22

I love the smell of damp towels, musty garages and cleaning products! Luckily my mum owns a cleaning company and keeps the stores at our house. I'm in the garage sniffing stuff all the time. 

I also love the feeling of running my feet along the carpet and green scourers along my hands! 

Xx


----------



## MomOf3Kiddos

Pool water. It's awful I keep going outside and sniffing my pool. Weird!


----------



## princess_vix

Neutradol products..The carpet neutralizer,air freshner the lot..I sit and sniff it and at times have had a cheeky taste...

It makes my mouth water thinking about it!


----------



## TTCnum2

HAHA These are great! But please remember guys, if you have the urge to EAT any of these things, it could be the start of PICA which can arise from a deficiency and you might want to bring it up to your doctor. :)


----------



## Vigreybrance

Ha, thought I was going mad...for me I loving the smell of dettol, the smell of the underground and sponges, fortunately I don't want to eat any of them!


----------



## TTCnum2

what's dettol? lol


----------



## princess_vix

I've had my bloods and stuff checked recently and am not lacking anything..Just have the urge to lick the lid LOL!


----------



## beth_terri

I'm a freak when it comes to smells full stop- oh hates it!! But my obsession lately is that new plastic/rubber smell like my birthing ball, my sons arm bands. If there's anything plasticy like my sons toys that I can smell it on I'll literally sit sniffing and sometimes even chewing it as it smells soooo good!!

X


----------



## Sarahcake

TTCnum2 said:


> what's dettol? lol

Dettol is an antibacteria cleaner, can be diluted or used neat around the house or even on your skin. Its got a very distinct smell, one that cheapo brands of it cant replicate. It does smell very nice though, to me any ways lol 

https://masalas4less.com/store/images/Dettol%20-%20Liquid%20(250ml).jpg


----------



## Mummy_Claire

I have Pica (midwife knows, she's not worried) and I'm addicted to soap! Sniffing it is absolute bliss and I've become a bit OCD about washing myself. Literally have sponge baths whenever I can and I go soap crazy in the shower! 

I literally have to fight myself to not put it in my mouth though. I have done on the odd occasion (literally ended up munching it!) and i've felt terrible for putting my littlun in danger and wash my mouth out until I can't taste it so i've never actually swallowed any. I have to admit though, chewing on soap is HEAVEN to me!!! I used to smoke and the worst cravings I ever had for cigarettes are nowhere near as strong as the cravings I have for soap on a daily basis!

As I said though, the midwife isn't worried! Bloodwork always comes back perfect and i'm generally very healthy!

So... I hope that's made you feel a little better! If you're a freak then I must be something from a different planet lol! xx


----------



## xangex

Vigreybrance said:


> Ha, thought I was going mad...for me I loving the smell of dettol, the smell of the underground and sponges, fortunately I don't want to eat any of them!

I really want to just chew on a wet sponge x


----------



## Kezbob

I love the smell of shake and vac carpet fresher! 
It makes my mouth water! 
Yum yum lol x


----------



## madmae

I love the smell of a certain type of bubble bath......I could sit in a bath full of it for hrs.


----------



## madmae

xangex said:


> Vigreybrance said:
> 
> 
> Ha, thought I was going mad...for me I loving the smell of dettol, the smell of the underground and sponges, fortunately I don't want to eat any of them!
> 
> I really want to just chew on a wet sponge xClick to expand...

I chew on the green part of (new) washing up sponges. The midwives confirmed today that my iron levels are low.


----------



## lovelylisa84

Sorry- jumping over a little too soon.

YES! Not this pregnancy but last pregnancy I was addicted to smelling vicks which has a menthol smell. I even had the little inhaler sticks... I dont even know how many I went through but I would smell away...I even had it in my purse! It was awful.


----------



## TTCnum2

Haha. This is great. I'm glad I started this thread! OK so I have another totally weird thing I love this pregnancy... It's not a smell, but a sensation lol. I never liked it before, in fact in the past I used to gag, but now I love brushing the sides of the back of my tongue when I brush my teeth!!!! Especially when the water is ice cold. Even after I finish brushing, and rinse out my mouth, I'll take my brush and run it under the cold water and keep brushing my tongue... WTF?? LOL


----------



## Sackgirl

I have this too, mine are a shampoo that smells like iced tea, bleach, washing powder and fabric conditioner! Only certain brands though! I also LOVE the smell of blown out candles but I've always loved this, it's just been heightened with pregnancy! The weirdest one though is I love the smell of my kids feet (blush) odd I know x


----------



## Dani12

I love the smell of gas and tea tree oil.


----------



## LilOopsy

kissesandhugs said:


> HI! My name is Maria and I'm addicted to the smell of mildew :)
> 
> literally cannot get enough.
> 
> Going to go smell old towels. BYE! :D

Omg! You'd love my house...


I on the other hand have developed a Wierd smell aversion! I hate the smell of mildew yet for some reason all my washing smells of it... My OH says I'm going crazy coz neither him nor my mum can smell it!! I'm inventing smells lol


On the other hand... I have managed to wash the whole house worth of washing thanks to the obsession of getting rid of the smell... Me thinks OH is happy lol


----------



## LostAndAlone

i love fresh smells like cut brass and fresh air on a nice morning lol but if anything smells even a little bit iffy it makes me feel sick lol. I can practically smell my lo before she has even pooped her nappy lmao! My oh thinks this is a talent when i go get her a clean nappy ready and he cant smell anything yet lol. Also the bins in the house too. i never bothered too much with them cos they are bins and are not supposed to be "clean" so would only clean them when they were dirty but now im bleaching them everytime i empty them lol. Also my poor dog and her bed pong too! OH was always the one who would say she stinks but now im the one complaining about her dog smell lol! Ive been a lot cleaner over the past few weeks too, stuff that could always wait to be cleaned out like our drawers filled with letters and paper work or clothes i was needing to get rid of etc have all been sorted one thing at a time recently and since running out of things to sort through ive started painting the interior doors cos once i done the first one and realised how white it is compaired to the others lol i cant stop now cos the others look so grubby! Im enjoying doing it tho cos it passes the time and its rewarding at the end too lol x


----------



## Angelbabymama

Oh my god! I'm not alone!!
I'm addicted to the smell of Dettol and brand new body sponges. 
I also nipped into a pub for a wee yesterday and noticed they had scented loo roll. It smelt like heaven... There's still some in my handbag. :blush:


----------



## Sparkle2

I can't get enough of "new" smell. Like, new trainers!

And paper smells so good I chew it....tee hee!


----------



## Lois22

Mmm my cleaner is here atm and I'm secretly sat in my room loving the cleaning smells!! 

Xx


----------



## xangex

musty old smells. 

i was telling my oh about this thread yesterday. He doesnt get it haha but i suppose if it was the other way around i would think it was a bit odd!! 
x


----------



## campost006

i lovde the smell on lemon scented ajax dishwashing soap.... 

i have a new found love for washing dishes lol


----------



## xjennax

Thought this one would be pretty common but not seen it mentioned yet... I absolutely LOVE the smell of petrol! Even before I was pregnant I loved it but now I love it even more it actually makes my mouth water to even think about it and I feel like getting up out of bed right now and driving to the petrol station just so I can smell it! I actually sit with my head out the window like a dog and move my nose around the air so I can keep getting whiffs of it whilst OH is filling our car up.


----------



## Riliye

I knew something was up a few days before my last appointment (where they luckily checked my levels) because I was craving the taste of clean silverware. I would literally sit at my computer with a clean spoon in my mouth, the BEST THING EVER. 

Haha, guess who's anemic?

I'm currently in bliss that Independence Day is around the corner, since fireworks smell almost as good as spoons taste! I miss the smell of the shooting range, but I'm not allowed in now since the jelly bean is in progress. Oh! And matches. Freshly struck matches are the best!

Why are all my cravings and smells dangerous/scary? :haha:


----------



## oh_socold

Sackgirl said:


> I have this too, mine are a shampoo that smells like iced tea, bleach, washing powder and fabric conditioner! Only certain brands though! I also LOVE the smell of blown out candles but I've always loved this, it's just been heightened with pregnancy! The weirdest one though is I love the smell of my kids feet (blush) odd I know x

I actually usually use tea smelling shampoos. During pregnancy though I have tried to wash my hair with this shampoo and everytime I've used it the smell makes me projectile vomit. Its terrible. It happened once fine, then the second time I nearly drowned...I had to switch shampoos but I usually love the smell of the herbal shampoo. I can't wait until I can use it again


----------



## AngelofTroy

I hated the smell of my kitchen in first tri, it wasn't even a food smell, or a bin smell, or even a cleaning product smell. It was just the air in my kitchen! If someone opened the door I could feel the change in the air and I would actually vomit! 

My friend used to sniff magazines when she was pregnant.


----------



## Smile181c

Damp towels! Freshly washed damp towels are the best but I love ones that have been damp for a while too so smell a bit musty. Literally cannot get enough of the smell :dohh:


----------

